# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  In de pers: inloophuis Vlaamse Liga Kanker opent volgende week - Turnhout Blogt

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*In de pers: inloophuis Vlaamse Liga Kanker opent volgende week*
*Turnhout Blogt -** 11 feb 2007*
Op 14 februari opent in Turnhout een inloophuis van de Vlaamse Liga tegen Kanker, dat schrijft De Morgen. De vier bestaande huizen, in Gent, Brugge, Leuven en Mechelen kregen vorig jaar 3.878 bezoekers over de vloer.
Woensdag opent Inloophuis Vlaamse Liga tegen Kanker in Turnhout ThalsFM
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

